# Pit Bull attacks Golden Retriever!!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ugh! I hate hearing stories like this. I'm glad you didn't post the video. I know that with proper training these dogs can be decent pets but since it seems proper training all too rare. Personally I don't know why people would want to take the risk with that breed. I'm also surprised they can get homeowners insurance.


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

naderalmaleh said:


> I was just googling about Golden Retriever videos when I came across a video of a pit bull attacking a golden retriever and it was so horrifying to me! I don't know much about pit bulls and I don't like the breed either! Sorry if I am offending any owners but I think this breed is so aggressive and even if raised properly it's overly protective and definitely has it's moments. Anyway the video shocked me and left me with an unforgettable image of the sweet beautiful golden left with no ear and an extremely badly injured neck, the emergency vet ambulance came and took it. The story is about when an off-leash trained golden was walking with it's owner and a pit bull attacked it from a house they just passed by it. The pit bull was extremely aggressive that it took many many people to get him away from the golden and everytime the golden tried to runaway the ptbull follows with brutal force and bites with all its power. I really can't explain how I felt when I saw the posted video and I don't even want to share the link of the video because I don't think it's a nice image to see especially when all of us have the sweetest dogs to ever exist.
> .


 
I am sorry, but I am very offended by your statement on Pit Bulls. I do not even OWN a pit bull, but I feel that it is very ignorant to discriminate against an entire breed of dog. Please, do not do so. Pit Bulls are GREAT family dogs when raised properly. Unfortunately, many people do not raise their Pit Bull properly, and it results in a bad situation. Just because a dog is a certain breed does not determine it's tempermant 100%. I have met many sweet pit bulls, and have also met aggressive golden retrievers. However, I would never judge the entire Golden breed just because I've met a couple of aggressive ones. I know better than that. Please reconsider. Not all Pit Bulls are bad.

Could you send me a PM with the video link? Chances are, it's not even a real American Pit Bull Terrier, but just another dog that the media wrongly labeled as a Pit Bull. 

Sorry, but these are just my feelings. I do not mean to offend anyone either.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Although I have known many pleasant pits i have to agree with you. The tendency to do damage as well as their over the top prey drive is a well known and often exhibited fact. Not all pits act this way though..... Concerning having your leashed dog attacked by any dog for any reason, buy yourself pepper spray and don't walk the dog without it. I carry two in case I drop one and have had to use it on one very nasty occassion but my dog and I were happy to have it


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

wagondog said:


> Although I have known many pleasant pits i have to agree with you. The tendency to do damage as well as their over the top prey drive is a well known and often exhibited fact. Not all pits act this way though..... Concerning having your leashed dog attacked by any dog for any reason, buy yourself pepper spray and don't walk the dog without it. I carry two in case I drop one and have had to use it on one very nasty occassion but my dog and I were happy to have it


 
I am shocked that someone with a rottie in their picture (another discriminated against breed) would agree with that...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I've seen pitbulls act in a very frightening manner in my neighborhood. This is why I don't walk Lucky. i don't blame people having an aversion to the breed because like all terriors they are territorial and can be dog agressive and I think they can have a drive to finish the fight...not just chase a dog away. And they are powerful dogs.

But...Pitbulls are really incredible dogs...much different in personality then many breeds and so loyal. I bet you'd change your viewpoint if you had some experience with a well-kept pitbull.

I'm happy you did not show the video. No need for it...my imagination is doing the job.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

MayasMommy said:


> I am sorry, but I am very offended by your statement on Pit Bulls. I do not even OWN a pit bull, but I feel that it is very ignorant to discriminate against an entire breed of dog. Please, do not do so. Pit Bulls are GREAT family dogs when raised properly. Unfortunately, many people do not raise their Pit Bull properly, and it results in a bad situation. Just because a dog is a certain breed does not determine it's tempermant 100%. I have met many sweet pit bulls, and have also met aggressive golden retrievers. However, I would never judge the entire Golden breed just because I've met a couple of aggressive ones. I know better than that. Please reconsider. Not all Pit Bulls are bad.
> 
> Could you send me a PM with the video link? Chances are, it's not even a real American Pit Bull Terrier, but just another dog that the media wrongly labeled as a Pit Bull.
> 
> Sorry, but these are just my feelings. I do not mean to offend anyone either.



It's ok I understand.. It's just that all pits I have heard of from my friends and seen were raised improperly or had bad temperament. That's my reason of generalization. Sorry if I won't post the video. It's just that I am not willing to google it again and look for it because I seriously hated the footage. After all, I have a golden that I love so much. And I am seriously considering the spray thing. Wishing to never use it but with so much accidents heard.. Prevention is the best choice.


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

naderalmaleh said:


> Sorry if I won't post the video. It's just that I am not willing to google it again and look for it because I seriously hated the footage. After all, I have a golden that I love so much. .


It's okay. I understand, as I too, own and love a Golden, and would be very upset by the video. I just feel that it is better to be educated, and if that dog is not even a pit bull, I wouldn't want to say that it was without knowing for sure. Many breeds are labeled under the name "pit bull" giving the American Pit Bull Terrier a bad name.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I might add that I have met an aggressive Golden retriever. It guarded a corner not allowing us to pass. a couple of pits however charged me and Lucky from blocks away when they saw us across a field. I believe Lucky was saved by passerbys who honked at them and distracted them.

There are differences between a Golden and a pitbull. One is more dangerous then the other. A poorly trained Golden allowed to run free or unattended is in general not as dangerous as a poorly trained pit bull breed or mix allowed to run free unattended.


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

I think that I found the video, and I will admit that the dog did look like either an American Pit Bull Terrier or an American Staffordshire Terrier. However, considering the fact that both dog owners had their dogs offleash, it is their fault. You should always maintain complete control over your dogs.

Who knows what those people have done to that dog before. For all we know, he's been bred to fight. The average family pit bull would probably not act in such a manner. Any responsible pit bull owner knows that Dog agression can be a very common trait, and does their best to either socialize the pit to make it dog friendly, or keeps it on leash. This is just proof that irresponsible pit owner = unbehaved pit bull.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

MayasMommy said:


> I am shocked that someone with a rottie in their picture (another discriminated against breed) would agree with that...


I'm sorry that you are shocked but that post comes from a dedicated responsible rottie owner for 35 years. My post comes from the reality of knowing the breed. My last rottie was my most trusted friend that never showed one second of aggression, was as socialized that a dog can be and yet I destroyed my best friend after he tore an unsuspecting persons arm apart requiring a week in the hospital. I agree with you that there are Pit Bull Terriers, Rottweilers, etc. that have pleasant dispositions, to argue this would prove my ignorance. However the breeds mentioned also have stronger prey drives than some other breeds. It is not an accident that most insurance companies will no longer issue homeowners insurance to clients owning the aforementioned breeds. I speak from experience and now own my first Golden and will strive to make him as social and safe as possible even though he is a Golden.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My daughter has a 1 year old female pit that is absolutely adorable, never have I seen a mean side in her, she gets along with my four, very well. She also has a sister that's a Basset hound. I think it's the training of the dog. I also have a few clients that have Pit's that are absolutely harmless, there more lap dog then anything else







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

I just saw on the news tonight where the family pit attacked the family child. Second one in 10 days. Two different incidents and families. Very sad.


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

wagondog said:


> I'm sorry that you are shocked but that post comes from a dedicated responsible rottie owner for 35 years. My post comes from the reality of knowing the breed. My last rottie was my most trusted friend that never showed one second of aggression, was as socialized that a dog can be and yet I destroyed my best friend after he tore an unsuspecting persons arm apart requiring a week in the hospital. I agree with you that there are Pit Bull Terriers, Rottweilers, etc. that have pleasant dispositions, to argue this would prove my ignorance. However the breeds mentioned also have stronger prey drives than some other breeds. It is not an accident that most insurance companies will no longer issue homeowners insurance to clients owning the aforementioned breeds. I speak from experience and now own my first Golden and will strive to make him as social and safe as possible even though he is a Golden.


I agree with some of what you've said, but not all. I don't mean to offend anybody, I just do not feel it is fair to judge an entire breed. I do know that Pits tend to have a higher chance for dog aggression, but that is man's fault. Man bred that into these dogs for their own sick amusement. However, some pit bulls are well bred and well socialized, and have a chance to be great family members.

Anyways, I am going to drop this subject now. No use in arguing about it. Just wanted to state my feelings.  Sorry if I've offended anybody.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

MayasMommy said:


> I think that I found the video, and I will admit that the dog did look like either an American Pit Bull Terrier or an American Staffordshire Terrier. However, considering the fact that both dog owners had their dogs offleash, it is their fault. You should always maintain complete control over your dogs.
> 
> Who knows what those people have done to that dog before. For all we know, he's been bred to fight. The average family pit bull would probably not act in such a manner. Any responsible pit bull owner knows that Dog agression can be a very common trait, and does their best to either socialize the pit to make it dog friendly, or keeps it on leash. This is just proof that irresponsible pit owner = unbehaved pit bull.



I was sure of it being a pit bull, not from the name, from the body shape and the head shape of the dog biting, it looks so much like the pit bull. And as I remember, the pit bull just wanted the golden DEAD!! It was obvious. I still can't get over the images.. I am positive that you were disturbed by such images as I am. Did you see how peaceful was the golden and how aggressive was the pit? I know it might just be one video, but when it comes to my personal experience, I am so frightened by pit bulls attacks because as I mentioned before I never had one pleasant experience with a pit bull. And this video made it worse!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

:smooch:


MayasMommy said:


> I agree with some of what you've said, but not all. I don't mean to offend anybody, I just do not feel it is fair to judge an entire breed. I do know that Pits tend to have a higher chance for dog aggression, but that is man's fault. Man bred that into these dogs for their own sick amusement. However, some pit bulls are well bred and well socialized, and have a chance to be great family members.
> 
> Anyways, I am going to drop this subject now. No use in arguing about it. Just wanted to state my feelings.  Sorry if I've offended anybody.


MayasMommy
You certainly have not offended me. We are all entitled to our opinions no matter what they may be. I too have worked with the "dangerous" breeds that have showed no more aggressive tendencies than a stuffed animal. I'll leave it at that but sure was nice chatting with you.:wave:
Wagondog


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

MayasMommy said:


> I think that I found the video, and I will admit that the dog did look like either an American Pit Bull Terrier or an American Staffordshire Terrier. However, considering the fact that both dog owners had their dogs offleash, it is their fault. You should always maintain complete control over your dogs.
> 
> Who knows what those people have done to that dog before. For all we know, he's been bred to fight. The average family pit bull would probably not act in such a manner. Any responsible pit bull owner knows that Dog agression can be a very common trait, and does their best to either socialize the pit to make it dog friendly, or keeps it on leash. This is just proof that irresponsible pit owner = unbehaved pit bull.


Just because a dog is offleash it doesnt give it the right to keep attacking a dog if it is trying to get away and didnt do anything to start it. That is the problem I have seen with alot of Pit Bulls. 
There was a lady down the road from me, that raised 2 pitbulls from 2 weeks old when their mother died. She spoiled them and treated her as her children. One day they were outside and she came outside to pick the paper up in the driveway and they attacked and killed her. When her son came outside to find out where his mother was, they attacked him also. Luckily the neighbor was able to get the kid away. The dogs just wouldnt stop and even when the police came, they charged the cops. The cop had been on the force 25 yrs and he said he had never seen anything like it. It was like they were in a frenzy and came at everyone that tried to get them. Even the womans husband couldnt come in the yard. 
Yes, there are some good pitbulls but I have heard to many stories to ever have one. Just my opinion. No need to respond, because I wont ever change my mind.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> i don't blame people having an aversion to the breed because *like all terriors they are territorial* and can be dog agressive and I think they can have a drive to finish the fight...not just chase a dog away. .


This entire statement could be said to be true for *any* dog.

I think we have to be careful about making breed-specific generalizations such as "all terriers are territorial" or "all pits are dog aggressive" or even happy ones like "all Goldens love other dogs". It's simply not true.

I've seen dog-aggressive Pits and I've also seen dog-aggressive Goldens.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Just because a dog is offleash it doesnt give it the right to keep attacking a dog if it is trying to get away and didnt do anything to start it. That is the problem I have seen with alot of Pit Bulls.
> There was a lady down the road from me, that raised 2 pitbulls from 2 weeks old when their mother died. She spoiled them and treated her as her children. One day they were outside and she came outside to pick the paper up in the driveway and they attacked and killed her. When her son came outside to find out where his mother was, they attacked him also. Luckily the neighbor was able to get the kid away. The dogs just wouldnt stop and even when the police came, they charged the cops. The cop had been on the force 25 yrs and he said he had never seen anything like it. It was like they were in a frenzy and came at everyone that tried to get them. Even the womans husband couldnt come in the yard.
> Yes, there are some good pitbulls but I have heard to many stories to ever have one. Just my opinion. No need to respond, because I wont ever change my mind.


Don't get me wrong I would never have one, just saying the one my daughter has is very how can I put it...LOL she is a baby, don't mean she couldn't turn for the worse







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i personally do not have anything against pit bulls and believe that they can be the sweetest cuddly pets. THAT BEING SAID..... how many times have we heard stories of pitbulls that attack and kill their owners after being raised from puppyhood for several years?? out of the blue, no warning whatsoever... i also do know that pitbulls can be VERY loving to humans but have SERIOUS animal aggression towards other dogs or cats. i would never own a pitbull, if not only for the reason of it being nearly impossible to find someone willing to rent me a house with a pitbull as a pet, but because i would never own a pitbull having another dog in the house, and would also be leery of a pitbull around children if i choose to have some in the future. 

but i'll still stop and pet one if someone walks by with one on a leash.... if they tell me he's friendly of course


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've seen some very well behaved lions, tigers, killer whales and handguns but I think you should need a license to carry any one of them.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> This entire statement could be said to be true for *any* dog.
> 
> I think we have to be careful about making breed-specific generalizations such as "all terriers are territorial" or "all pits are dog aggressive" or even happy ones like "all Goldens love other dogs". It's simply not true.
> 
> I've seen dog-aggressive Pits and I've also seen dog-aggressive Goldens.


Generally speaking more pits are going to be more territorial then Goldens because it is something inherit to a greater extent in terrior breeds. 

Breeds are known for different temperaments. this is why an akita or Rottie is so different from a Golden. I really don't think we need to be careful when it comes to something that is fact. 

I think its best to see things how they are and accept them. All dogs can be aggressive but some breeds are more agressive then others.

Edit:I do see that I might have been misconstued to say all terriers are territorial...my meaning was that that is a trait common to terrier breeds.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's just it my daughter's gets along with any dog, mine and any we encounter when out walking. She has a Basset hound that's absolutely adorable and gets along with her just fine


















 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

heidi, i do love seeing pics of suzee... she's a cutie, and a perfect example of how cuddly and sweet a pit can be.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've seen some very well behaved lions, tigers, killer whales and handguns but I think you should need a license to carry any one of them.



HAHA I agree


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi,
I dont hate the breed just wouldnt own one. I have always loved the pictures of Suzzee and especially the pictures of her jumping in the pool. But just wouldnt own one.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I used to have similar feelings against Rotties.

I was camping with David several years ago. We were walking (thank God without our two Goldens) when I was attacked by a medium-large Rott. It had stalked David and I by darting behind cars parked along the camp road--then came out in front of us and blocked out path. (It was not on a leash).

It came at me--I put out my hand defensively and the dog grabbed my hand and pulled me toward him--I didn't resist and at that point, the two owners came out from behind the car and were stunned. "Our dog would never do something like that"...... Hello?

The owners were thrown out of the campground permanently. But not before their still-unleashed Rott stalked and attacked ANOTHER man--a friend of ours--and ripped a huge gash in his backside.

From that point on--I hated Rotts--until I met several other Rotts at various meetings. They were very well mannered, sweet animals. 

I still don't care to be around them--but I also realize that training has something to do with their responses. I will respect that--but will be careful at the same time...

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Heidi,
> I dont hate the breed just wouldnt own one. I have always loved the pictures of Suzzee and especially the pictures of her jumping in the pool. But just wouldnt own one.


LOL, I wouldn't either, just pray she get's along with the baby coming. I think she will, but you never know.








 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

A good friend of mine was attacked by two pitbulls who jumped the fence of their yard while she was walking her small dog. Basically they were minding their own business and these pitbulls came flying over the fence. They ripped my friend's muscle from her leg and she required emergency surgery. She has horrible scars from this attack. The pitbulls also attacked her dog. Someone ran her dog to the emergency vet and the dog was saved but never recovered emotionally and eventually had to be put down due to it's acquired aggression from the attack.

I live in Ontario where there is now a pitbull ban in effect. I am 100% for this ban. People who currently own a pitbull can keep them but they have to be muzzled if in public and they have to be sterilized. The goal is to eventually make the breed extinct in this province. These dogs are way too unpredictable and there has been too many attacks on innocent people and pets. Mr. Michael Bryant, our Attorney General, who brought this legislation into effect is a wonderful, caring man who is finally standing up for the innocent victims of pitbulls.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

wagondog said:


> Although I have known many pleasant pits i have to agree with you. The tendency to do damage as well as their over the top prey drive is a well known and often exhibited fact. Not all pits act this way though..... Concerning having your leashed dog attacked by any dog for any reason, buy yourself pepper spray and don't walk the dog without it. I carry two in case I drop one and have had to use it on one very nasty occassion but my dog and I were happy to have it


I think that's a GREAT idea!! I just imagined having to protect my boys against something like this!! It's horrifying. I'll be adding pepper spray to my shopping list for sure.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> A good friend of mine was attacked by two pitbulls who jumped the fence of their yard while she was walking her small dog. Basically they were minding their own business and these pitbulls came flying over the fence. They ripped my friend's muscle from her leg and she required emergency surgery. She has horrible scars from this attack. The pitbulls also attacked her dog. Someone ran her dog to the emergency vet and the dog was saved but never recovered emotionally and eventually had to be put down due to it's acquired aggression from the attack.
> 
> I live in Ontario where there is now a pitbull ban in effect. I am 100% for this ban. People who currently own a pitbull can keep them but they have to be muzzled if in public and they have to be sterilized. The goal is to eventually make the breed extinct in this province. These dogs are way too unpredictable and there has been too many attacks on innocent people and pets. Mr. Michael Bryant, our Attorney General, who brought this legislation into effect is a wonderful, caring man who is finally standing up for the innocent victims of pitbulls.



:dblthumb2


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

JensDreamboy said:


> I think that's a GREAT idea!! I just imagined having to protect my boys against something like this!! It's horrifying. I'll be adding pepper spray to my shopping list for sure.


 
A few years ago there was an incident in the Toronto area where a pit bull was attacking a police officer. The officer emptied his entire gun into the dog to try and kill it to stop the attack. Unsuccessfully. Finally other officers came to his aid and they managed to kill the pitbull. I like the pepper spray idea but am not sure it would work on a pitbull attack. I believe this incident with the pitbull and the police officer was the last straw that brought on the hearings for the Ontario Pitbull Ban. These dogs do not react the way other breeds react.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

MayasMommy said:


> I am sorry, but I am very offended by your statement on Pit Bulls. I do not even OWN a pit bull, but I feel that it is very ignorant to discriminate against an entire breed of dog. Please, do not do so. Pit Bulls are GREAT family dogs when raised properly. Unfortunately, many people do not raise their Pit Bull properly, and it results in a bad situation. Just because a dog is a certain breed does not determine it's tempermant 100%. I have met many sweet pit bulls, and have also met aggressive golden retrievers. However, I would never judge the entire Golden breed just because I've met a couple of aggressive ones. I know better than that. Please reconsider. Not all Pit Bulls are bad.
> 
> Could you send me a PM with the video link? Chances are, it's not even a real American Pit Bull Terrier, but just another dog that the media wrongly labeled as a Pit Bull.
> 
> Sorry, but these are just my feelings. I do not mean to offend anyone either.


Sorry that I feel the need to post this story again ... 
My brother was attacked by 3 pit bulls (at the same time)... bit 31 times... tore out his calf muscle and bit him 1/4" from his jugular. He saved his own life by jumping a fence and passing out from an asthma attack. When he was found, everyone thought he was dead.
Unless you have witnessed an attack on a BABY, maybe your son or daughter ...brother, sister... you have no idea what kind of damage they can do. Jordan was just riding his bike? They knocked him over and MAULED him. It still haunts me in my dreams. My baby brother about died at the expense of an animal who has NO CONTROL. Yeah, and this was their first attack, and owner said they were great dogs...trained....
Maybe I should post pics of that, and maybe youll change your mind.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've seen some very well behaved lions, tigers, killer whales and handguns but I think you should need a license to carry any one of them.


LOL 
Well put!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I think maybe if some people got to see upclose and personal an attack on someone very close to them, someone innocent.... you would be able to see where Im coming from. I am going to say it once again, but ITS NOT ABOUT HOW MANY ATTACKS, ITS ABOUT THE DAMAGE CAUSED IN THE ATTACK. These dogs were NOT euthanized, instead they were given away ... Because this was their first offense and no one died.... Now Jordan hates all dogs... You cant imagine the pain he's in everyday and the amount of grief this puts in a young boys life, to not be able to step outside without looking over your shoulder to see if some out of control dog is going to attack you... he even hates puppies...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

They WERE PUREBLOODED, if that makes some kind of difference...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> That's just it my daughter's gets along with any dog, mine and any we encounter when out walking. She has a Basset hound that's absolutely adorable and gets along with her just fine
> 
> While I know some are wonderful, think they may be the exception. They are what they are, and what they were once bred for.
> Knew of a family that had 4 dogs, one was a pit, man came home, to only the pit alive
> ...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree pit bulls _can_ be a good family pet with a responsible owner. The problem seems to be that most owners of this breed are NOT responsible enough to have one. Hence the attacks, maimings and killings. And the reason pits are banned in many places.

It makes me sick that when I look online at our local shelter, the majority of dogs available always seem to be pit bulls, or mixes of them. I feel so sorry for these dogs because they will most likely not ever be adopted, just put down. And unfortunately, maybe that is the best thing for them vs. living in a cage. I dunno...I just don't think I would ever trust one. I'd always be waiting for something bad to happen.


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

My husband and I sold our house in Nov and were there late at night cleaning it up. Out of nowhere 2 stray pitbulls came and started attempting to attack him!! LUCKILY he was cleaning out the garage and had his tools and was able to use a metal bar he had to defend himself. and JUMP into our front door. They only put holes in his clothes!

Then a few days later down in GA at my moms house...her neighbors pit bull mix attacked her 2 little Mini American Eskimos and one of them almost died. This pit was then neighbors family pet and had NEVER been aggressive. But then out of nowhere he just snapped. My moms dogs were on the other side of the street not even provoking it.

This was all in the month of November. I used to hate stereotyping a certain breed...but after the month of November I have to say that I am VERY cautious about this breed!


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> While I know some are wonderful, think they may be the exception. They are what they are, and what they were once bred for.
> Knew of a family that had 4 dogs, one was a pit, man came home, to only the pit alive
> 
> My experience with one is that they are highly motivated, easily trainable( learn anything at once), extremely smart, need extra responsible owners, can be quite jealous,and should not be a trusted "family pet" or be living with other animals. Traits being so well bred into them, they really don't have a choice on how they can act, they can turn at any moment making them unpredictable



I agree! The worst thing when having a pit is the unpredictability of it's actions. For many years they might be the loveliest animals alive, then suddenly they backfire with no reason at all... Honestly, (again it's not about the breed, it's about how they've become) I can never trust a pit with any of my family, dogs or even with me!! I would never touch, pet, or own a pit. Even if it's leashed to it's owner I would never let myself or my dog be near it at all.. The only way I can touch the pit is if it's attacking me, my dog or a family member or a friend, then I would beat the heck out of the pit and scare him off. Anyone can do this especially if they're not afraid of dogs.
Sorry if I am offending anyone, I have my feelings towards pit bulls and everyone is entitled to feel the way they want.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

After reading all of these posts what scares me the most is that people say Pit Bulls can be family pets and it all has to do with how they are trained....BUT, most of the attacks that happen, the owners say they ARE well trained, have NEVER done this before and are SHOCKED it happened.

Something doesn't add up here.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

A close friend of mine has a very nice Amm Staff. He is smart and very loving. 

However, one night a friend of ours came to his place and the dog just snapped, Thank god he was on a leash! 

That made me realize that it only takes a second for a dog of that strength to cause so much damage. They are designed to kill, not hurt.

I have seen the video in question, the most disturbing thing about the video is the joy the pit bull is having. Looks like the taste of blood was rewarding for it.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Kory P said:


> A close friend of mine has a very nice Amm Staff. He is smart and very loving.
> 
> However, one night a friend of ours came to his place and the dog just snapped, Thank god he was on a leash!
> 
> ...



Did you see the tail??? He was happy about killing the other dog while he himself is a trained dog living in a normal family house! Hope you read the story and how the woman is defending herself (the owner of the pit).
The golden was running for his life and the pit keeps following him and enjoying every moment of killing him. I still can't get over the image and how the golden was trying to survive. BTW the golden didn't die, he just lost an ear and some neck bruises, but he seemed dead in the video. I read the entire story... As said before.. The pit was trained to release from an attack!! And he didn't... What would possibly a Golden could've done to deserve such an attack???? That's insane...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

MayasMommy said:


> I am sorry, but I am very offended by your statement on Pit Bulls. I do not even OWN a pit bull, but I feel that it is very ignorant to discriminate against an entire breed of dog. Please, do not do so. Pit Bulls are GREAT family dogs when raised properly. Unfortunately, many people do not raise their Pit Bull properly, and it results in a bad situation. Just because a dog is a certain breed does not determine it's tempermant 100%. I have met many sweet pit bulls, and have also met aggressive golden retrievers. However, I would never judge the entire Golden breed just because I've met a couple of aggressive ones. I know better than that. Please reconsider. Not all Pit Bulls are bad.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but these are just my feelings. I do not mean to offend anyone either.


With all respect to everyone on here I agree with you 100% It's not fair to judge on a breed.

Honestly even if I did not have a pit girl myself I still would not judge them I don't ever judge someone or something without knowing the personality of the being. It would just be like me judging a person that is in jail or rehab, or someone with brown or red hair. You just don't judge people or animals on what they are. It's the idiots of society that have done this to the dogs. And honeslty Rott's would probley scare me more, although I'm very loving to all dogs and won't judge them. It's just the fact that they show pitt's attacking dogs that we love the most like goldens. Which will make our opinion on them worse. I would just hope if I ever ran into you one day you'd give my girl a chance for being a very sweet loving pitt. All she ever wants is to give kisses and snuggle under the blankets. I don't want to offend you either it's just that yeah probably more then half of the percent of pitt bulls are raised bad. but its because they were raised that way. I know a few good pitts but I also do know a few not so nice ones. I'm just glad the golden is ok. And I pray for those low lifes that breed the dogs to be mean. and this can be in any breed. I just want everyone to give people a chance.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

MayasMommy said:


> I am sorry, but I am very offended by your statement on Pit Bulls. I do not even OWN a pit bull, but I feel that it is very ignorant to discriminate against an entire breed of dog. Please, do not do so. Pit Bulls are GREAT family dogs when raised properly. Unfortunately, many people do not raise their Pit Bull properly, and it results in a bad situation. Just because a dog is a certain breed does not determine it's tempermant 100%. I have met many sweet pit bulls, and have also met aggressive golden retrievers. However, I would never judge the entire Golden breed just because I've met a couple of aggressive ones. I know better than that. Please reconsider. Not all Pit Bulls are bad.


My golden was charged by a pit bull once when walking her in my neighborhood. Fortunately the home owner was in the yard and headed off the attack. I scolded the owner in letting the darn thing run loose in the front yard. 

Some may be fine, but I don't want anything to do with them. :no:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Another this is I absolutly cannot watch the video. I'll cry. I know it is the Pitt attacking but I don't care I have owned both breeds and loved them dearly and I can't bare to watch dog fights. I would honeslty be depressed all day. And another this is since this is such a heated debate I think it's really not fair to post things like this because most people do offend others when they are ignorent and have no faith in anything. Pitts were breeded to kill starting hundreds of years ago. I hope one of you one day see that its not fair to judge anything. if you don't like em then just don't talk about it. Obviously no on is doing anything to try to make the breed knowledge better. I'm sorry it's just that I'm tired of being judged by my dog. Let me start judging some people on their breeds other than Golden's. You won't see it happen because I have respect a common thing most people lack.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Just last summer a man in my city was facing charges I think after his loose pit bull attacked a dog on a leash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't take this to personal. I have my right to my opinion to. Plus my prego hormones might make me vicious....all bark no bite lol...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Its my worst nightmare for one of my goldens to be attacked i always carry a wakling stick when out walking just incase then at least i can put a stick in between them and not my arm.

Maggie


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

I've had the PRO-vs-ANTI Pit Bull conversations so many times I have lost count. I've been around Pits alot and I have always been very nervous about them. 
They are a VERY impressionable and weak willed breed, one of the reasons they are so easy to train to fight. But here is my arguement...

When Miles was just a few weeks old I threw a ball, he chased it, picked it up and brought it back to me. And he did this without any training...

Why?....

Because he is a Retriever. It is what he was bred to do. Just like it parents, grandparents, and ancestors. It is what he was bred to do, it is his_ *purpose in life*._ 
Now I could train him NOT to retrieve...But you know what...for the rest of his life, everytime he saw a ball he would still _*want*_ to chase it.

What has a Pit Bull been bred to do?...and as I mentioned earlier they are weak willed... They are very likely to give into thier instincts.

Now it's not the breeds fault. We have turned them into what they are. We have no one to blame but ourselves.


For *ROTTWEILERS, *I do not believe that they are naturally aggressive as people make them out to be, they don't make me nervous. I think they have to be individually trained to be aggressive.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

There is a reason why my insurance company won't issue a personal liability or homeowner's policy to a person with a pit bull... While I've met some nice pits, I wouldn't have one and I generally steer clear. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

*But here is my arguement...*

*When Miles was just a few weeks old I threw a ball, he chased it, picked it up and brought it back to me. And he did this without any training...*

*Why?....*

*Because he is a Retriever. It is what he was bred to do. Just like it parents, grandparents, and ancestors. It is what he was bred to do, it is his purpose in life. *
*Now I could train him NOT to retrieve...But you know what...for the rest of his life, everytime he saw a ball he would still want to chase it.*

*What has a Pit Bull been bred to do?...and as I mentioned earlier they are weak willed... They are very likely to give into thier instincts.*

The above quote is from Golden Miles Dad, not me, jcasks. I simply stated what is below:

I like your argument! This makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There was a story in the local paper yesterday about a pit bull (adopted when 3 months old; she's now 5 years) who was honored for saving her 'mom' from a guy who attacked her, tried to strangle her and was most likely a rapist. The dog, Maya, attacked the guy and he fled. A drop of the guy's blood on the dog's face provided DNA, and the attacker was caught. I also know a local woman who has 3 wonderful pitbulls who are search-and-rescue dogs. They have found lost hikers and the elderly and saved lives, as well as visiting kids in the Stanford cancer ward. And they visit schools to promote safety around all dogs. So they are wonderful canine ambassadors. Not all pits are bad, but I agree, they seem to have a proclivity toward aggression.

I've met some sweet pits, but I will admit, I would never consider having one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow some people are full of it!
Sorry Mom...Sorry everyone...maybe this isn;t my site to be on.
I will alwyas stand up for people I think are right.
and in my opinon Pit Bulls are very strong willed dogs so you honestly don't know what your talking about. They know what they want and they get it. Thats why they claim that the breed has locking jaws...They don't its their determination to get what they want. So I honestly don't want to hear it. I'msorry I just don't agree on that statement. (_Golden Miles' Dad )_


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Wow some people are full of it!


Excuse me, but to whom is that comment directed? Since it immediately follows my post, I assume it's directed at me.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> I've had the PRO-vs-ANTI Pit Bull conversations so many times I have lost count. I've been around Pits alot and I have always been very nervous about them.
> They are a VERY impressionable and weak willed breed, one of the reasons they are so easy to train to fight. But here is my arguement...
> 
> When Miles was just a few weeks old I threw a ball, he chased it, picked it up and brought it back to me. And he did this without any training...
> ...


I have personally never owned a pitbull but everyone of the ones i've been around have been loving family pets. I myself have 2 goldens and 1 male rottweiler. My oldest golden Lexie, she's my aggressive dog out of all my dogs. Hooch (rottie) is my most gentle. He is the one i've done extensive training with and continue to do so. He is a large dog and it's MY responsibility as his owner, to make sure he is a well mannered dog. Thank goodness he is. I can take him anywhere, he loves everyone and all other animals. I'm lucky.


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Having had a nasty experience with a loose, and extremely dog agressive pit bull attchking my golden recently I'll give them a wide berth in all instances. I can only go on my own experience of them and unfortunately what I hear and have seen is only bad.

When I went to see the owner to explain what had happened he dismissed the whole thing by saying that she was only playing, which I'll take as arrogance (or stupidity) of the highest order and now avoid his house and the areas/times he's likely to walk his dog like the plague. I never want to see that happen to my girl again.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, reading over this thread I had a thought.... and hopefully it doesn't offend anyone, because that is not my intention. I just want you guys to think about this....

How many times do we hear on the news of a person of a specific race committing a crime, and think "well yeah, you expect that out of that race"?? Is it ok to judge that ethnic group because of the actions of a few?? I'm not saying this is right, but it happens... I know I catch myself doing it and it makes me sad.  Who are we to judge a whole people group on the actions of a few?? I know that a dog and a person are hugely different, but the thought is the same.....right?


*
Edit:***** Disclaimer: I do not agree with racism in any form...it was just a thought. ******


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I do not want any pits in our niehgborhood. I know of three incidents. Hubby was walking our just abut to turn 12 year old godlen boy--on leash--and got to one end of the street--we live on a short, horseshoe shaped street, no side streets, and the ends are so close together even in old ae i could stand on one end and trhow a ball across to the other end--when pit bull caem chargeing at Buck. We didn't ven know the dog lived there. owner was in front yard. Hubby got beteen it and Buck. The dog never even seemed to n otice hubby. owner grabbed the dog and it was still snrling and l unging at our old, arthritic, bad vision dog who just stood there bewildered at what was going on,. The guy apologized all over the place, didn't know how the dog got out. We stopped walking our dogs--no way to get of our street without it seeing us if it was out. Familymoved, save to walk dogs again.

nine year old girl two houses down from us was chasing butterflies and got in the front yard of a house just around the bend and was attacked by pit-boxer mix. That dog had never been aggressive, kids played there all the time. Witnesses said the dog just charged and attacked Val. Took several neighbors to get it off her, police killed the dog on the spot. it was clear it meant to kill Val--she had bits on her scalp, face, arms leg and side. Took a few surgeries to "repair" her.


The people that lived behind our neighbors on left --those two yards, our yard and the one behind us all meet at at a utility pole with abuot a 1 1/2" gap on the side of the pole--had to describe. Anyway, they ahd pits in that catty corner yard and any time my dogs got down in that corner of the yard those pits were ther snarling,m calwing, trying to get at my dogs. That was a favorite spot for my dogs--grape vines grow on fence and up the pole and we put 2x4's so it made a little arbor lie and the liked to bet uner the vines. (The fence is 6' wooden privacy fence in all yards.

i never sawe this, but both nieghbor to my left and behind me said those pople use to tie rosts or bones (cahins actually0 to tree limbs and the dogs would jump up and grab it and swing. They beieved the owners were working on building up the jaws for fighting. The lady behind me fostes and she had once section of her yard cemented in and chain link feincing put up and even a couple of runs built there. She also has 3 dogs of her own. has had up to 17 fosters--that we have counted. usually ahs 6-7. Well, she heard a commotion, went out and saw one of the pits had dug almost completely under her fence. She got the dogs into the cemented in area just before 2 of the pits came under the fence. Then ended up going under her raised storage shed. She called animal control, they came out but wouldn't even attempt to get the dogs out. She had to wait til owners came home and got them. She then had a cement 'sidewalk' poured along that fence so those pits couldn't dig under again. 

neighbors next door were so scared of them getting into their yard they called and reporte to police that the folks were rainsing fighting pits. Two days later those folks and their dogs were gone. 

These re the only pits or pit mixes i have seen in our neighborhood and all were back expereinces for the at least one person in the neighborhood.

My DIL's siter had a pit tha she loved dearly. AFte uit had bitten two people in their neighborhood they moved to anothe county. i can't rmemeber if she was trying to get him to come in or go out, but whatever, he didnt' want to and bit her. he died of pancreitis just abut the time he turned 4 and she said she had loved him with all her heart, but would never have another one--to unpredictable.

As to rotties, i use to walk my dogs on this one street--had driven and found where and how far to walk for a mile, a lttttle over 2 miles, up to 4 mile. On this one street there are a few houses on one side, woods on the other. one of thsoe yards had a rottie cahined to a tree and when i had one of my dgos with me it would hit the end of the chain so hard it would be jerked off it's feet. i stopped walking my dogs when i went that route, scared it would snap collar or chain. But also we passed another yard with a female rottie that wa all butt wiggles and smiles. it was pretty clear she wanted to play. And my neiced had a rottie that died at age 12 that was just a big marshmallow.

And for the record, both of my boys have bitten once. The oldest was in the m iddle of the street throwing papers on paper route when German Shepherd jumped fence and nailed him requirin stitches in let. Found out he was the 3rd one bitten by that dog, and two months later it did a job on another kids leg. of the 4 kids, one was a little girl on trike on sidewalk, two wer boys on bikes in street, and the last was sitting on bike in driveway across the street form the dog.
yuoungest son, age 5, was sitting on ground in front of me at company picnice when vice presicdent's shepherd walked by. Someone threw it a chicken boen and the bone bounced off rRandy and the dog nailed him in the face. owner 9idiot if you ask me0 said the dog was food aggressive. Why bring it to a picnic with food and kids everywhere? Three months later Randy developed a staff infection in the scar and it took over a month of different antibiotics to find one that worked--was on the lat one befor surgery would be done to cut the area out.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Don't take this to personal. I have my right to my opinion to. Plus my prego hormones might make me vicious....all bark no bite lol...


LOL to the hormones! I think you've stated your opinions very nicely and with respect. Especially with having your pit girl! Unless I missed a post where you were vicious!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Well, reading over this thread I had a thought.... and hopefully it doesn't offend anyone, because that is not my intention. I just want you guys to think about this....
> 
> How many times do we hear on the news of a person of a specific race committing a crime, and think "well yeah, you expect that out of that race"?? Is it ok to judge that ethnic group because of the actions of a few?? I'm not saying this is right, but it happens... I know I catch myself doing it and it makes me sad.  Who are we to judge a whole people group on the actions of a few?? I know that a dog and a person are hugely different, but the thought is the same.....right?
> 
> ...



...all that being said I'll probably never own one, but that's just because I'd rather have a golden!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> With all respect to everyone on here I agree with you 100% It's not fair to judge on a breed.
> 
> Honestly even if I did not have a pit girl myself I still would not judge them I don't ever judge someone or something without knowing the personality of the being. It would just be like me judging a person that is in jail or rehab, or someone with brown or red hair. You just don't judge people or animals on what they are. It's the idiots of society that have done this to the dogs. And honeslty Rott's would probley scare me more, although I'm very loving to all dogs and won't judge them. It's just the fact that they show pitt's attacking dogs that we love the most like goldens. Which will make our opinion on them worse. I would just hope if I ever ran into you one day you'd give my girl a chance for being a very sweet loving pitt. All she ever wants is to give kisses and snuggle under the blankets. I don't want to offend you either it's just that yeah probably more then half of the percent of pitt bulls are raised bad. but its because they were raised that way. I know a few good pitts but I also do know a few not so nice ones. I'm just glad the golden is ok. And I pray for those low lifes that breed the dogs to be mean. and this can be in any breed. I just want everyone to give people a chance.


Very well said. Pits are the ones in the paper because it makes more interesting, dramatic reading to hear that a pit bull bit someone on the leg. Who wants to read a story about a lab biting someone on the leg? It isn't nearly as inflamming as a pit bull doing something bad.

It is difficult to get homeowners insurance if you have a pit, also if you have a chow, and akita, a german shepherd, a rottie, a boxer, a doberman and many other breeds. 

My next door neighbor's daughter has a gorgeous pit bull, she is one of the kissiest girls ever. My other neighbor had a pit bull who was always smooching me over the fence.

And I do not believe most of the pits who have been involved in attacks have just "snapped". I think there were signs all along, but the owners didn't see them or ignored them. That is why they come across as bewildered when it happens.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I actually would find it interesting/shocking to read if a lab bit someone on the leg, and the reason for that is because I don't think it happens nearly as much as pits biting/attacking people. 
When I see stories now about pits biting/attacking it is no surprise to me, when if I saw something about a lab doing that it would grab my attention right away.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

if you have an aggressive dog it should be MUZZLED! PERIOD! I dont care whether its on a leash or not

Pit Bulls can be very sweet dogs but they have the equipment in temperment to do serious damage- same with Rotweilers- sadly - some do in fact some serious damage because of irresponsible owners and sadly again- the animal usually pays the price


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

I had stated my feelings for pit bulls. It's not because I am "DOG BREED RACIST". Here's the thing:
I love all dogs, but I HATE when dogs attack other dogs or humans for no reasons. For example,We hear many stories of pit bulls attacking suddenly their owners, or children, or even playing a DEADLY game with other dogs!! Then when it comes to a golden or a lab, the stories we hear are justified, a lab attacked a thief, a golden attacked someone because they are abused physically (though they are very patient and extremely pain tolerant), and about attacking other dogs, honestly I have never heard a lab or golden attacking another dog, maybe growling/barking at but not attacking. It's very very very hard to teach a lab or a golden to ATTACK! The max they do is bark to attract your attention and then play with whoever they see! How easy for anyone to train a pit bull to attack??? After all one is a TERRIER and the other is a RETRIEVER. So I strongly disagree with anyone telling me that pit bulls can be as loving as a Golden or a Golden can be as aggressive as a Pit bull.

Yet again... Let's look inside this thread (the simplest example), about 80% of the people posting won't own a pit bull and they emphasize on the word UNPREDICTABLE, the others love pit bulls.

So I think that Pit bulls are extremely protective animals and very strong and can be fatally aggressive, and unpredictable but every breed HAS EXCEPTIONS. And the exceptions for this breed can never be close to the normality of the golden.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

So I strongly disagree with anyone telling me that pit bulls can be as loving as a Golden or a Golden can be as aggressive as a Pit bull.

Naderalmaleh - I am a little confused as to your response to my post??? I never stated anything that you are saying you disagree with, I merely said I would be more inclined and interested to read a story of a lab attacking someone vs. a pit bull, becuase I don't think it happens as much.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

jcasks said:


> So I strongly disagree with anyone telling me that pit bulls can be as loving as a Golden or a Golden can be as aggressive as a Pit bull.
> 
> Naderalmaleh - I am a little confused as to your response to my post??? I never stated anything that you are saying you disagree with, I merely said I would be more inclined and interested to read a story of a lab attacking someone vs. a pit bull, becuase I don't think it happens as much.


Sorry it wasn't a response to your post sorry  OOPS I am just so used to quoting..


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

JCASKS - I fixed the post!! Edited it...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here in Holland pitbulls (they gave a definition what a pitbull is) are vorbidden by law since 1993. Not only because of the number of incidents they were involved in, but also because off the consequences these attacks had. They killed several people. Mostly the owners or their childeren.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

naderalmaleh said:


> JCASKS - I fixed the post!! Edited it...


 
Whew!  Thanks!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I suppose the degree of attack does have a lot to do with it. Each time when my boys ere bitten by the shepherds, it was a single bite. But when the boxer-pit got Vas, she had bites from one end of her little body to the other. The determination of that pit to get at Buck despite the owner holding his collar (once he grabbed him) and telling the dog "NO" doesn't help either. I do believe any dog can and will bit, but mauling is something else.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> But...Pitbulls are really incredible dogs...much different in personality then many breeds and so loyal. I bet you'd change your viewpoint if you had some experience with a well-kept pitbull.


I agree with the above post.

I've met some disagreeable dogs (downright vicious with other dogs as well) that aren't related to bully breeds at all. Some have been Goldens....Labs....Cockers....Dashounds....and on and on.

If THAT dog has a problem, then deal with THAT dog.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Pit bulls are a banned breed in England so I have never met one. Having only seen them in pictures or on television they seem quite scary and yet at the same time quite incredible. All that power and muscle.

The nearest dog we have to a pit bull in the Staffordshire Bull Terrier and they are everywhere! Many of these are dog aggressive. Not all, I have met a few very sweet ones but most seem like they have too much energy and not enough training and that is down to being a bad owner.

We have had a few high profile cases of staffies killing/mauling children in the last few years but I would say that Rotties get just as much media attention for aggresive behaviour against people as staffies do in the UK.


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

fostermom said:


> ........Very well said. Pits are the ones in the paper because it makes more interesting, dramatic reading to hear that a pit bull bit someone on the leg. Who wants to read a story about a lab biting someone on the leg? It isn't nearly as inflamming as a pit bull doing something bad...........


I don't necessarily agree with this.

I mean, yes, I will agree that the more "pitbull/rot attack" stories the papers can find, they are going to publish. Because these dog breeds have the ability or maybe just the will to hurt someone very bad. Or maybe kill them.

But the reason you don't hear stories about other breeds is because these viscious hurtful, possibly deathful attacks just don't happen.

So it is kind of like comparing apples to oranges.......


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> The nearest dog we have to a pit bull in the Staffordshire Bull Terrier


The resaon for not seeing one, is because they're usually some sort of hybrid. The dog above is considered a Pit Bull in the US, even tho it is an AKC recognized breed and the Pit is not

Pit Bulls are generalized as any kind of bully breed (purebred OR mix) that have been historically trained to fight in the dog fighting rings , which are known as "pits".

So you can have an Am Staff mixed with a Boxer.....which is a Pit.
Or an Am Bulldog mixed with an Am Staff.....which is a Pit.
Or an English Bulldog mixed with a Rottie........which is a Pit.
Or a pure Am Bulldog (which came about by mixing breeds) ........ which is a Pit.

Powerful dogs that are dog aggressive via their gentic code and can be used to fight.....are collectively thrown into the Pit Bull pot.

That's why the media is mis-informing the public. Anything to them that "looks" like a Pit Bull IS one. Cane Corso isn't a Pit Bull, but is much more powerful, dog and people aggressive, and is usually called a Pit. Same goes for the Dogo Argentino......and many other smooth coated, muscular breeds used for guard dogs.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My golden boy, Oliver, was attacked by a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, in our advanced obedience class. The attack was totally unprovoked and there had not been any previous situations with the staffie/Oliver. We were working on an exercise, one on one off lead, with our dogs when the staffie came across 4 other owner/dogs & hit Oliver. He grabbed him on the side of his neck after knocking him to the ground & started to shake him. Oliver is a big, strong boy & 82 pounds but no match to the staffie. It also didn't help being taken totally by surprise. The other adult class members started kicking the staffie to get him off and his owner tried to grab her boy to get him off Oliver. Oliver was NOT fighting back. Our instructor, who was at the other end of the room, told us to grab the staffie by the tail and I did this. The staffie released his hold on Oliver & turned to attack again when his owner grabbed him. She was bitten on her hands badly and had to seek medical attention. Fortunately, the staffie had grabbed Oliver in a fleshy/hairy part of his neck and Oliver didn't suffer any injuries. The damage would have been much worse IF he had have attacked the labrador retrievers in the class. 

After things had settled down, the class members and the instructor discussed the situation and what we would do about the staffie. We ALL agreed, myself included, that the staffie would be welcome back with the stipulations that there would be no off lead and that the staffie would wear a mouthguard. We did not want to see any dog denied training - especially one that could attack. The results - we didn't see the staffie or the owner back and we understand that the owner has ceased campaigning for the pit bull cause - BSL legislation. Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes, all dogs can be and are involved in dog bites. the difference is the severity of the injury (or death) of the bite victim. the fact remains that yes, your poodle can bite the heck out of you and you may need stitches. your pit bull on the other hand, will bite you and bite you and bite you, and perhaps even maul you... 

and yes there are exceptions to every rule. i do like pits, and feel the majority are given a bad rap... but i would never own one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Excuse me, but to whom is that comment directed? Since it immediately follows my post, I assume it's directed at me.


 

Actually it wasn't directed towards you. But the one who said pit's were weak willed.(jcasks) Sorry!. And Carson's daddyl you say it well with the Race example. You just wouldn't accuse or automatically assume someone or something is bad because of its nature of being. That is a perfect example. At least most self respecting people wouldn;t judge anyways I can't speak for some people but I completely understand that. It was a very very good reply!!

Another thing I really really don't mean to offend people it's just that I am the Proud owner of a 100% Pit bull and I refuse to take what people to say heart. I have been criticized up and down for my little girl. If she ever gets mean it's becuase I failed as a parent to her. It's not becase her breed. I just get irritated when people act like they are a devil dog. It's the idiots in society like Michael Vick..lol I don't mean to make anyone mad but throwing harsh words like idiot or whatever else came out of my mouth it's better then what could have been said. But I don't speak that way. I love all animals of all sorts and I guess I just expect people to give my dog and all other big and supposable mean breeds a chance. But that will never happen. Not all people can be as open minded I guess.

Just please remember that there are many people on here who love and hate the breed. Don't say something so disrespectful and heartless unless you don't mind a lot of feed back. A lot of it being positive and A lot negative. Its the thrill of the game I guess. Just to bad this isn;t a debate class for College of something....Would have got a good grade...lol...jk Some of you wonder though how harsh words can be said well look back at some of your posts and maybe you will realize not everyone is like you and your opinion may be very different.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Actually Steffi Walker the 'weak willed' comment came from Golden Miles Dad. I simply didnt QUOTE it properly in my post so it looks like I typed that!!!...I am having problems with posting today for some reason!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Just to show some examples....there are Golden's and other breed that you swear never attack....but they do...But mostly it doesn't happen often..But it's not imposible either...

http://www.chako.org/dogblog/forums/544/ShowPost.aspx

http://dwb.sacbee.com/content/news/story/5572202p-6550047c.html

http://www.theage.com.au/cgi-bin/co...?path=/articles/2003/01/02/1041196735427.html

http://www.enquirer.com/editions/2000/10/10/loc_dog_that_mauled_tot.html

http://www.igorilla.com/gorilla/animal/2000/dog_kills_baby_los_angeles.html

Here you all go some examples of other dogs that seriously hurt people and children. It's common as well as with pit's people just publicize Pitt's because they are all "Bad" and just have to make their rep worse.....sorry just had to yahoo some good examples....they are not all pitt's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

jcasks said:


> Actually Steffi Walker the 'weak willed' comment came from Golden Miles Dad. I simply didnt QUOTE it properly in my post so it looks like I typed that!!!...I am having problems with posting today for some reason!!


Oh it's ok it happens....I can't type right half the time anyways!! Well...glad to clear that up...I don't want to make anyone mad I just have to stand up for my girl....you would do the same i'm sure with any of your pups!


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Every dog will bite. It's a fact of life. Golden's will bite, if they're provoked - I know if you stare Jenny in the eyes, she'll open her jaws and go straight to your face! It's merely a matter of how far the dog will go. And unfortunately, pits have been taught to go further, in their genetics. Now, Jenny would most certainly not go up to a stranger and try to maul her, but she is easily 'offended' and will bite me, though I expect her to grow out of this habit. She also has a thing with attacking legs, though only mine...


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Just to show some examples....there are Golden's and other breed that you swear never attack....but they do...But mostly it doesn't happen often..But it's not imposible either...
> 
> http://www.chako.org/dogblog/forums/544/ShowPost.aspx
> 
> ...


Please read my post http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=358963&postcount=65
I know there is exceptions for every rule and I am generalizing. All dogs under the right circumstances bite no matter what.
And also notice the degree of exceptions in both breeds... And the degree of damage and the amount of stories...


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I just need to read this and I know I won't be getting a pit. That being said, I am not stating there aren't pits out there that wouldn't do this.

http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/statistics.html

This is a very interesting article/website. And it states that :


According to the Clifton study, pit bulls, Rottweilers, Presa Canarios and their mixes are responsible for 74% of attacks that were included in the study, 68% of the attacks upon children, 82% of the attacks upon adults, 65% of the deaths, and 68% of the maimings. In more than two-thirds of the cases included in the study, the life-threatening or fatal attack was apparently the first known dangerous behavior by the animal in question. Clifton states: If almost any other dog has a bad moment, someone may get bitten, but will not be maimed for life or killed, and the actuarial risk is accordingly reasonable. If a pit bull terrier or a Rottweiler has a bad moment, often someone is maimed or killed--and that has now created off-the-chart actuarial risk, for which the dogs as well as their victims are paying the price.​


----------



## gandalfluvgolden (Jan 10, 2008)

MayasMommy said:


> I am sorry, but I am very offended by your statement on Pit Bulls. I do not even OWN a pit bull, but I feel that it is very ignorant to discriminate against an entire breed of dog. Please, do not do so. Pit Bulls are GREAT family dogs when raised properly. Unfortunately, many people do not raise their Pit Bull properly, and it results in a bad situation. Just because a dog is a certain breed does not determine it's tempermant 100%. I have met many sweet pit bulls, and have also met aggressive golden retrievers. However, I would never judge the entire Golden breed just because I've met a couple of aggressive ones. I know better than that. Please reconsider. Not all Pit Bulls are bad.
> 
> Could you send me a PM with the video link? Chances are, it's not even a real American Pit Bull Terrier, but just another dog that the media wrongly labeled as a Pit Bull.
> 
> Sorry, but these are just my feelings. I do not mean to offend anyone either.


Hi, above, I totally agree with you. Leave those pit bull along. People who train them to fight with other dogs or shall be banned of ownership of any kind of breed.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Oh it's ok it happens....I can't type right half the time anyways!! Well...glad to clear that up...I don't want to make anyone mad I just have to stand up for my girl....you would do the same i'm sure with any of your pups!


You're girl is the sweetest pit from what I see  You have every right to defend her. And btw... She's the prettiest pit I've ever seen SO FAR


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

gandalfluvgolden said:


> Hi, above, I totally agree with you. Leave those pit bull along. People who train them to fight with other dogs or shall be banned of ownership of any kind of breed.


(from my previous post)
"Sorry that I feel the need to post this story again ... 
My brother was attacked by 3 pit bulls (at the same time)... bit 31 times... tore out his calf muscle and bit him 1/4" from his jugular. He saved his own life by jumping a fence and passing out from an asthma attack. When he was found, everyone thought he was dead.
Unless you have witnessed an attack on a BABY, maybe your son or daughter ...brother, sister... you have no idea what kind of damage they can do. Jordan was just riding his bike? They knocked him over and MAULED him. It still haunts me in my dreams. My baby brother about died at the expense of an animal who has NO CONTROL. Yeah, and this was their first attack, and owner said they were great dogs...trained....
Maybe I should post pics of that, and maybe youll change your mind."
Like I said before... you have to have it happen to you ... thats the only way I can explain it.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> (from my previous post)
> "Sorry that I feel the need to post this story again ...
> My brother was attacked by 3 pit bulls (at the same time)... bit 31 times... tore out his calf muscle and bit him 1/4" from his jugular. He saved his own life by jumping a fence and passing out from an asthma attack. When he was found, everyone thought he was dead.
> Unless you have witnessed an attack on a BABY, maybe your son or daughter ...brother, sister... you have no idea what kind of damage they can do. Jordan was just riding his bike? They knocked him over and MAULED him. It still haunts me in my dreams. My baby brother about died at the expense of an animal who has NO CONTROL. Yeah, and this was their first attack, and owner said they were great dogs...trained....
> ...


How horrible!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Steffi, I agree your dog is gorgeous!! 
I do not like the breed as a personal preference but that doesnt take away from the presence of the beauty of your puppy!! I have nothing against owners of the breed..just the thought of what they are capable of gets to me. In my own defense, the picture of my brother laying in a strangers yard covered in blood gets to me emotionally, on a whole different level than what I can explain in this thread. Please dont take this the wrong way, its just one of those things!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

naderalmaleh said:


> You're girl is the sweetest pit from what I see  You have every right to defend her. And btw... She's the prettiest pit I've ever seen SO FAR


 
Well thank you so much! I think she is pretty gorgeous myself  She is sweet...I may be a fool to say but I love her and respect her more than most people....lol...I just have a such a connection with her...I just can't help but defend her...I should get some better pics on here of her...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh and I'm sure if I ever got attacked by a pit or any other dog I would be hesitant of up coming dogs...but I don't know that I would judge it first...but you never know...knock on wood it has never happened...and I hope it never does...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Oh and I'm sure if I ever got attacked by a pit or any other dog I would be hesitant of up coming dogs...but I don't know that I would judge it first...but you never know...knock on wood it has never happened...and I hope it never does...


I was attacked my a collie and had my lip torn off, 2 reconstructive surgeries, but collies dont scare me at all. I understand your reasoning fully!! You have a wonderful dog, and you couldnt see it any other way


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> (from my previous post)
> "Sorry that I feel the need to post this story again ...
> My brother was attacked by 3 pit bulls (at the same time)... bit 31 times... tore out his calf muscle and bit him 1/4" from his jugular. He saved his own life by jumping a fence and passing out from an asthma attack. When he was found, everyone thought he was dead.
> Unless you have witnessed an attack on a BABY, maybe your son or daughter ...brother, sister... you have no idea what kind of damage they can do. Jordan was just riding his bike? They knocked him over and MAULED him. It still haunts me in my dreams. My baby brother about died at the expense of an animal who has NO CONTROL. Yeah, and this was their first attack, and owner said they were great dogs...trained....
> ...


I am sorry your brother had to go through that.

I was attacked by my neighbor's Great Dane who I had been around 100 times before when she decided to attack me. She tore my arm open and if she hadn't been tied at the time, I am positive she would have mauled me much more badly.

I don't judge all Great Danes as vicious because of my experience. It was that one dog, not the breed who attacked me.

Any dog who has a bully looking head and attacks someone is automatically a pit, as pointed out earlier. A lab/boxer looks a lot like a pit and if it were to attack someone, it would be labeled as a pit, I can guarantee!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

I know my mom and fiance both got bit by dogs. My fiance got his face litterally torn at when he was a child he had to have multiple surgeries to reconstruct it. It was a German shepperd. I know he isn't afraid of a single dog just becuase of it. I guess it's just on ther person and how they take the attack...My mom obviously is still a dog lover....she just got bit on the butt though....sorry mom!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's a link to a group (actually, one woman) working to improve the image of pit bulls:
http://www.forpitssake.org/ I've met her dogs, and all appear to be very happy, friendly dogs. She does a lot of outreach with them, in addition to her search-and-rescue work, yet still gets cursed and threatened when she walks them (leashed) down the street.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

The thing that scares me about pits is how you always hear after an attack, "man, it was the nicest dog, it never showed any aggression." Then BAM it attacks someone. I personally am scared of them. I would love to not be. Our neighbors had one and I'm glad it's gone but that's because they let it run loose. Literally they had no fence nothing...not tied up it ran loose. I don't want any dog running loose. I would love to get to know a Pit though to get over my fears of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Emmysourgolden said:


> The thing that scares me about pits is how you always hear after an attack, "man, it was the nicest dog, it never showed any aggression." Then BAM it attacks someone. I personally am scared of them. I would love to not be. Our neighbors had one and I'm glad it's gone but that's because they let it run loose. Literally they had no fence nothing...not tied up it ran loose. I don't want any dog running loose. I would love to get to know a Pit though to get over my fears of them.


I wish you could meet Suzee!! My mom was even skeptical of me owning a pitt....now she loves her!! I would say take Suz for a day but I'd miss her....lol


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I do not agree with Steffanie. Scientific research shows that a pitbull can attack without any reason or warning. For decades he is breeded for aggression. Because he will not let go when he bites, the shape off his jaws and his strenghs makes him more dangerous than other dogs. The research also shows the important role off the owner. I believe their will be sweet and lovely pitbulls. Only the risk is (much) higher.
Steffanie, I don't want to offend you or hurt you feelings and I'm sorry about my poor english, (it takes me over an hour to write this  )

regards,
Rik


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> I wish you could meet Suzee!! My mom was even skeptical of me owning a pitt....now she loves her!! I would say take Suz for a day but I'd miss her....lol


I would love, too. I'd be nervous though.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> I know my mom and fiance both got bit by dogs. My fiance got his face litterally torn at when he was a child he had to have multiple surgeries to reconstruct it. It was a German shepperd. I know he isn't afraid of a single dog just becuase of it. I guess it's just on ther person and how they take the attack...My mom obviously is still a dog lover....she just got bit on the butt though....sorry mom!!


Giving out family secrets...LOL, yes it was a German Shepard that got my butt when I was little, also been bit by wiener dogs several times in Europe


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Heidi36oh said:


> Giving out family secrets...LOL, yes it was a German Shepard that got my butt when I was little, also been bit by wiener dogs several times in Europe


Hey I got bit in the butt by a GSD when I was in middle school!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

rik said:


> I do not agree with Steffanie. Scientific research shows that a pitbull can attack without any reason or warning. For decades he is breeded for aggression. Because he will not let go when he bites, the shape off his jaws and his strenghs makes him more dangerous than other dogs. The research also shows the important role off the owner. I believe their will be sweet and lovely pitbulls. Only the risk is (much) higher.
> Steffanie, I don't want to offend you or hurt you feelings and I'm sorry about my poor english, (it takes me over an hour to write this  )
> 
> regards,
> Rik


That's fine and that is your opinion, but other statistics from other sources vary. Yes most pitt's are in fact made to breed to attack yes. In this day in age maybe not so much for the purposes of before. But they still are taught that by those lovely people who think it's ok. But just note that not all are the same not all will turn and not all are mean. just dont sterio type them unless you have hard evidence that every single last pitt bull in the world is mean. which you will never be able to prove...But its all good...No hard feelings...just expressing myself as everyone else does.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Hey I got bit in the butt by a GSD when I was in middle school!!


 
LOL, that's funny, well not really, forgot I also been bitten by a Dalmatian:uhoh:


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think I'd ever own the breed simply because it seems like it is exhausting having to defend them. A real estate agent did tell me that she has found it difficult to sell homes if the potential purchaser sees a pit bull on the adjacent property...but she also said that whenever she is showing a home and a dog (any breed) is barking in a neighboring yard, it tends to sour the sale...boats or old cars parked in neighbors drive ways too! I guess if you want your neighbor to move, keep the dogs in when their showing their house and park all old cars and boats somewhere else...and if you love your neighbors and want them to stay...rent a pit bull. (Just joking)

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is a interesting website about vicious dogs

http://www.dogpolitics.com/my_weblog/2006/02/top_10_most_dan.html


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> The resaon for not seeing one, is because they're usually some sort of hybrid. The dog above is considered a Pit Bull in the US, even tho it is an AKC recognized breed and the Pit is not
> 
> Pit Bulls are generalized as any kind of bully breed (purebred OR mix) that have been historically trained to fight in the dog fighting rings , which are known as "pits".
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information. We had a case in England a while ago where a baby was killed by pit bull-like dog. Some people claimed it was a pure bred pit. After that people were given a certain amount of days to hand over any dog that looked like a pit bull to the police to be destroyed. No questions asked. 

Many, many innocent dogs were killed just because of how they looked. The police could decide if you dog looked too much like a pit bull and if it did they could come and take it away. Media hysteria gone mad.

I could be wrong but I don't think we can have dogo argentinos or cane corsos in this country too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Here is a interesting website about vicious dogs
> 
> http://www.dogpolitics.com/my_weblog/2006/02/top_10_most_dan.html


 
WOW mom That was a great article....I encourage EVERYONE to read it!! You might learn something. Now this isn't one of those articles that look like a lot of bs...it looks well put together by someone who knows what they are talking about...Please Read.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> That's fine and that is your opinion, but other statistics from other sources vary. Yes most pitt's are in fact made to breed to attack yes. In this day in age maybe not so much for the purposes of before. But they still are taught that by those lovely people who think it's ok. But just note that not all are the same not all will turn and not all are mean. just dont sterio type them unless you have hard evidence that every single last pitt bull in the world is mean. which you will never be able to prove...But its all good...No hard feelings...just expressing myself as everyone else does.


It is not (only) my opinion. It is a scientific statement. Show me your other " statistics ".


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

rik said:


> It is not (only) my opinion. It is a scientific statement. Show me your other " statistics ".


Can you provide a link to your scientific statement? Because even though I don't own a pit bull, I do follow the different *facts *thathave been shown to be proven facts about them.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

I just found the video on google and watched it and it is a terrible thing. I think all dogs can be taught to behave and gentle towards other animals. With that said I am going to share my feelings with you about this situation. I feel this way becasue I am very, very close to my dog. If that was Moose being attacked, I would have most likely gotten in the middle of them to break it up! Than I would have done everything in my power to make shure that dog was put down. (To be completely honest with you I probably would do it myself.) I know, I know some of yo will think this is so inhumane. But lets face it, we all love our dogs like children, if a dog did this to one of your kids most of you would want the same outcome. It is easy for me to talk tough becasue this wasn't my retriever, but when I consider the feelings and bond that I have with Moose, this is how I feel I would react. So before any of you begin to hate me and post opposing reactions to what I have just said, think about how you would react if this was your beloved Golden, or your 3 year old child you were having a afternoon walk with. 

P.S. I don't think pitbulls are bad dogs(depends on how there raised), but there are alot of problems with them....things that make you go hhmmmm!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

naderalmaleh said:


> The pit was trained to release from an attack!! And he didn't... What would possibly a Golden could've done to deserve such an attack???? That's insane...


 If the pit was trained to release, I imagine he was trained to attack. If you train any dog to attack that's trouble in my opinon


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Fact: The CDC has stopped reporting bite statistics by breed, as these numbers are driven by eyewitness reports, and are very often inaccurate. Why did the CDC stop? Because misidentification of breed is extremely common, making eyewitness reports an unreliable source.


The quote above is from the link you posted Heidi36oh......and is very true. Many times, after the fact, the news media has to amend it's original statements about what breed they report attacked someone. They get their info via eyewitness accounts......mostly WRONG eyewitness accounts.

Unfortunately, by that time, the people who read the garbage already have it in their minds that the particular breed stated is a dangerous dog breed. And when they discover they've incorrectly named the breed.......the paper always recants months later, in a little tiny out of the way spot in the back of the paper (or hidden in the middle). Certainly not on the front page like their erroneous news article was originally.

And, people don't have a clue what kind of dog is what. I've had people ask me if my Golden is a Lab. I've had people ARGUE with me, telling me my Landseer Newf isn't a Newf at all. I've had people tell me that my Fieldie Golden is an Irish Setter.

Now tell me.......have any of you ever heard things like this? And also, can YOU accurately name and describe all the breeds? But I'll bet you all think you know a Pit when you see one......right? I'll bet you're wrong........

Here's a test:

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html

Tell the truth now.........who got it right? Heck I own an Am Bulldog and got it wrong! :lol: (And no...she doesn't like strange dogs...but then again, my Newfs and Goldens aren't always welcoming to one when it appears on our property. It takes a little bit of time for any of them to get used to a new face, or new scent)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

rik said:


> It is not (only) my opinion. It is a scientific statement. Show me your other " statistics ".


 
http://www.dogpolitics.com/my_weblog/2006/02/top_10_most_dan.html


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> The quote above is from the link you posted Heidi36oh......and is very true. Many times, after the fact, the news media has to amend it's original statements about what breed they report attacked someone. They get their info via eyewitness accounts......mostly WRONG eyewitness accounts.
> 
> Unfortunately, by that time, the people who read the garbage already have it in their minds that the particular breed stated is a dangerous dog breed. And when they discover they've incorrectly named the breed.......the paper always recants months later, in a little tiny out of the way spot in the back of the paper (or hidden in the middle). Certainly not on the front page like their erroneous news article was originally.
> 
> ...


I got it wrong too


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not bothering to read the 12 pages of this thread, I just wanted to say that I am also quite offended about the crass generalization of the pit bull. Pit bulls have been bred for years to be dog aggressive. A pit bull should never be off leash with another dog unless properly supervised and properly introduced to the other dog. I will also comment that my GOLDEN started a fight with a pit bull at the softball field this past summer. The pit bull (she was purebred, and beautiful, and a great dog), turned tail and ran under her owners leg and started trembling. To say you hate the breed because of one instance, something that is a genetic trait of the breed, is pure ignorance.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh...and my little Ellie Mae has been chewed on, gnawed on, slashed up by puppy Newf teeth, and come out of the play sessions bleeding (which she took gleeful part in BTW), and has never, ever bitten another dog in this house....even in play.

Besides her teeth are tiny tiny little things. Her canines are smaller than my cats teeth...and the rest are about the same size.

She'd be considered a Pit Bull to many...........and she IS extremely powerful. But her teeth can't do 1/2 the damage our Goldens could (and have when THEY decide to get into it......and a couple of them do about twice a year). The Newfs teeth are HUGE.......good thing they're not considered dangerous dogs.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

rik said:


> Here in Holland pitbulls (they gave a definition what a pitbull is) are vorbidden by law since 1993. Not only because of the number of incidents they were involved in, but also because off the consequences these attacks had. They killed several people. Mostly the owners or their childeren.


Fostermom...in Rik's country, the above is his experience. I love this forum because we do get opinions from all over the world..it is interesting to see how a country such as Holland handles the pit bull issue. The article that Heidi posted, while offering an interesting opinion, does not offer facts. The truth of the matter is, if you are Michael Vick, you don't look for golden retrievers or standard poodles for dog fighting...you find a breed that can be successful dog fighting and pitbulls are one of the breeds that fit that bill. It is so incredibly important that people that own this breed are responsible. If they want the breed to have a good reputation, then make it that way. IMHO, if everyone that owned a pit bull were as committed to the breed (in a good way) as Stephanie is...the reputation they have would turn around.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Can somebody please give me a definition of what a "purebred" Pit Bull is???

Not from a breeder's site, but from a historical perspective of "the breed"?

IN the US, please.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Hey I got bit in the butt by a GSD when I was in middle school!!


Me too, lol.

Lady opened the house door, dog ran out. 

What's that ole saying "stand still, don't run" um yeah ok, lol, friends ran, I stood still, I got bit, :doh:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a test:

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html

Tell the truth now.........who got it right? Heck I own an Am Bulldog and got it wrong! :lol: (And no...she doesn't like strange dogs...but then again, my Newfs and Goldens aren't always welcoming to one when it appears on our property. It takes a little bit of time for any of them to get used to a new face, or new scent)[/quote]

Wow, I couldn't find the pittie, I had to go look at the answer, knew a bunch of other dogs, some I had no clue what they were. In fact, the actual pit looked like a mix I had, lab/pit/boxer/rotti (least that's what the vet saw in him)

This is what I was actually looking for


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a hard time finding the pit bull too. Yikes, but there's some scary looking dogs on there, and most of them resemble our stereotype of the way a pit bull looks.

I'm scared of pit bulls. I'm scared of rottweilers, and bull mastiffs, and most (if not all) dogs that have been bred to guard or fight. And I don't base that on one single experience. I've not had a bad experience with any type of dog. 

But I have to take issue with you, Taz. You say that it's pure ignorance for someone to say they hate a breed because of one instance. Are you referring to Jami? Her little brother was attacked and seriously hurt by a dog (I forget which breed, a pit?). She bases her emotion not on ignorance but on experience.

P.S. Jami, I went back to read your post. Your brother was bit 31 times by 3 pits. 31 times. I sat here and counted that in my head .. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 .......all the way to 31. God. I can't even think of anything to say. It's just so awful, for both of you.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I have read these posts and have yet to find the explanation as to why the bite of the "bull terrier" is different than any other breed. it comes from the difference in the muscle formation and placement on the head of the bull terrier breeds. the muscles that control the jaw on most breeds extend from the side of the skull to the jaw The comparative bite or chewing muscles on Bull Terriers extend from the bottom to the jaw to the top of the skull unlike any other breed, except for the Cane Corso I believe.
After reading the posts I agree with the belief of many that although generalization is usually not a good thing, similar bites from different breeds tend to differ. Most dogs unless specifically trained to bite will bite with their front canine teeth, Bull Terriers bite with their back teeth. This may have something to do with the reputation the Terriers have. And yes I know Pits that are well trained, well mannered and are a pleasure to be around.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

naderalmaleh said:


> Did you see the tail??? He was happy about killing the other dog while he himself is a trained dog living in a normal family house! ...


A wagging tail does not only mean a dog is happy - it can also mean they are excited/stimulated/engaged.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Here's a test:
> 
> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html
> 
> Tell the truth now.........who got it right? Heck I own an Am Bulldog and got it wrong! :lol: (And no...she doesn't like strange dogs...but then again, my Newfs and Goldens aren't always welcoming to one when it appears on our property. It takes a little bit of time for any of them to get used to a new face, or new scent)


Wow, I couldn't find the pittie, I had to go look at the answer, knew a bunch of other dogs, some I had no clue what they were. In fact, the actual pit looked like a mix I had, lab/pit/boxer/rotti (least that's what the vet saw in him)

This is what I was actually looking for[/quote]

I got it right...but I am kind of a dog breed weirdo - I like to try and guess the correct breed!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Found this, not all Pit's are bad

http://www.pitbulllovers.com/pit-bul...ggression.html


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

This may be a little off topic maybe not but my wife and I decided to try a new Polish restaurant in a very Polish neighborhood in Greenpoint, Brooklyn. (no offense to Polish folks) The big screen TV that was in the restaurant was "featuring" Polish network dog fighting. The dogs were fighting to the death of the losing dog. Needless to say I ripped the owner a new --- ---- and left. Golden retriever people would cringe at the thought of it yet some cultures look at it as dinner entertainment. :argue:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

wagondog said:


> This may be a little off topic maybe not but my wife and I decided to try a new Polish restaurant in a very Polish neighborhood in Greenpoint, Brooklyn. (no offense to Polish folks) The big screen TV that was in the restaurant was "featuring" Polish network dog fighting. The dogs were fighting to the desath of the losing dog. Needless to say I ripped the owner a new --- ---- and left. Golden retriever people would cringe at the thought of it yet some cultures look at it as dinner entertainment. :argue:


GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! What kind of barbarians would have that on in a restaurant?!?!?! Did the owner seem to absorb anything from your earfull? Lord I HOPE so! You're my new hero!! :wavey:


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! What kind of barbarians would have that on in a restaurant?!?!?! Did the owner seem to absorb anything from your earfull? Lord I HOPE so! You're my new hero!! :wavey:


Sunshine Goldens
I am usually respectful of others and what they do as long as it doesn't hurt me. If I was alone I would have thought nothing of ripping the TV off the wall, that's how upset i was. Although my wife was also disgusted by the entertainment any violent acts on my part with her present would have been out of place. I was loud enough to let my displeasure be heard by every patron in the place but it probably fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Here's a test:
> 
> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html
> 
> Tell the truth now.........who got it right? Heck I own an Am Bulldog and got it wrong! :lol: (And no...she doesn't like strange dogs...but then again, my Newfs and Goldens aren't always welcoming to one when it appears on our property. It takes a little bit of time for any of them to get used to a new face, or new scent)


 
I got it right. But only after realizing that the American Pit Bull that was depicted did not have his ears cropped. It threw me for a minute.
I am NOT for BSL (breed specific legislation). If I were, that would put my own sweet Golden Retrievers at risk of being labled "dangerous dogs" based on statistics alone. Insurance company stats will tell you that Goldens rank very high in incidents of dog bites. Which breaks my heart, but makes sense simply because there are SO many of them in homes. As for pit breeds, it is unfortunate but true that because there are far too many truly bad owners (pits became the defense of choice for drug and firearms dealers many years ago...) there are too many incidents involving pits resulting in great bodily harm or even death than with most any breed. Yes, pit breeds (I hesitate to say simply Pit Bulls, as it has become a generic term for pit-type dogs...) can be sweet, loving dogs. But it is also true that they have an extremely high prey drive, and are tenacious when in an attack. A vast majority of the people who own them own them for all the wrong reasons, and are not even close to being responsible enough to own them safely. 
I admire a good representative of any breed. But I also do recognize the responsibility attached to owning many of them, including Rottweillers, GSD's, and Akitas, to name a few. 
It's a fine line when we start talking legislating which breeds can and cannot be owned, and I personally don't want to see it happen with ANY, because that simply sets a precedent for ALL. And with animal rights activists behind BSL's in a big, well funded way, they want ALL breeds - pure or otherwise - to be eliminated as pets, as well as any animal industry. So, be careful what you wish for, it can ultimately affect your ability to have ANY pet.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You know it's funny. I wouldn't have ever dreamed we'd own a bully breed. 

In October of 2005, our Ellie was taken into a Groomer's shop in Rehoboth Beach DE in a plastic bag, where her owner handed her to the Groomer and said "Take her, or I'll kill her too.....and she's deaf", and walked out.

Ellie was about 4 weeks old at the time. TINY. Still had blue eyes (they're now copper colored). 

We got a call from American Bulldog Rescue asking us if we'd go get her. They're out of NJ and we were the closest people to the dog that they knew. (We had just dealt with them weeks before regarding an adult male Am Bulldog, who we found a home for).

Jacques went and got her......and when he got her home, our Golden Oldie, Sasha (who just turned 12), took over and became her surrogate Mamma. Ellie was raised by Sasha and DD (who will be 11 in a couple of weeks). Needless to say....she stayed. Tiny and deaf....who could turn her away?

Ellie IS very deaf. She's white, which explains that. And she's super super sweet. She never seemed to get mad...however, I did finally see her growl/snarl a week ago....but that's because Cole (the Newf pup at 100 lbs) was dragging her by the ear. She LOVES it when they play soccer ball with her, but he was getting a bit out of hand.

Anyway...her former owner got sentenced to 1 yr in jail. She had killed the rest of Ellie's litter.....the Momma dog was tied outside with no food, water or shelter via a 4 foot chain, and the father was in such bad shape from neglect and starvation, he died about a week later. Ellie's mother now resides with a neighbor, who says she's also a super sweet girl.

Here's Ellie when we got her:



















About a month later:



















Last summer:



















Comparatively.....for size:










And her full physique:











So.........we now own a bully breed. And we LOVE her. She's a wonderful, darling sweet girl. But, I know what she is, and we take all precautions about keeping her secured in our yard. She doesn't get socialized unless it's under our strict guidance. We watch......and are aware, of anything that might be "off" with her. So far, so good. She's a joy to have around. I only wish the Goldens and the Newfs were always so sweet with one another!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Oh it's ok it happens....I can't type right half the time anyways!! Well...glad to clear that up...I don't want to make anyone mad I just have to stand up for my girl....you would do the same i'm sure with any of your pups!


I notice you are expecting - congratulations. Has your pit been exposed to babies and children before? 

I want to share a story with you....my aunt and uncle had a Doberman and he was the biggest suck, wouldn't hurt a fly and was actually timid of small dogs. (I am just trying to convey what a nice, gentle "suck" of a dog this Doberman was). Anyway, my aunt and uncle had the Doberman for quite a few years before their first baby arrived and they didn't have much concern because he was such a loving dog, etc. One day when the baby was only a couple months old and my aunt was sitting in a chair breast feeding, the Doberman became very vicious and cornered mother a baby in the chair they were sitting in. He would not let my aunt get up and was threatening them with every attempt to move or contain him. She was stuck in that chair with my little cousin until my uncle came home. 

They loved this dog to death but he began acting out after the baby arrived, shredding pillows, books, etc. and exhibiting unfamiliar behavior. The last straw was when my aunt returned home after being out for errands, put the baby carrier on the couch with my cousin in it and let the dog out of the basement. He 100% of the time always ran to the door to go out, but on this one occasion he ran right to the couch where the baby was sitting in the carrier and jumped on the baby. She was okay other than her face was scratched badly. They had him put down after this incident. 

I feel the need to add that this Doberman was highly trained in obedience and had an obedience title. 

I am just telling this story hoping that you take extra precautions with your upcoming baby and your pit. The crying and screams from a baby can be quite stimulating to dogs sometimes and makes them agitated. Just be careful and NEVER EVER trust a child or baby for 2 seconds alone with a dog - OF ANY BREED!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Taz Monkey said:


> I'm not bothering to read the 12 pages of this thread, I just wanted to say that I am also quite offended about the crass generalization of the pit bull. Pit bulls have been bred for years to be dog aggressive. A pit bull should never be off leash with another dog unless properly supervised and properly introduced to the other dog. I will also comment that my GOLDEN started a fight with a pit bull at the softball field this past summer. The pit bull (she was purebred, and beautiful, and a great dog), turned tail and ran under her owners leg and started trembling. To say you hate the breed because of one instance, something that is a genetic trait of the breed, is pure ignorance.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> I notice you are expecting - congratulations. Has your pit been exposed to babies and children before?
> 
> I want to share a story with you....my aunt and uncle had a Doberman and he was the biggest suck, wouldn't hurt a fly and was actually timid of small dogs. (I am just trying to convey what a nice, gentle "suck" of a dog this Doberman was). Anyway, my aunt and uncle had the Doberman for quite a few years before their first baby arrived and they didn't have much concern because he was such a loving dog, etc. One day when the baby was only a couple months old and my aunt was sitting in a chair breast feeding, the Doberman became very vicious and cornered mother a baby in the chair they were sitting in. He would not let my aunt get up and was threatening them with every attempt to move or contain him. She was stuck in that chair with my little cousin until my uncle came home.
> 
> ...


Hello Goldilocks, that's a sad story. I'm writing this because Steffi is my daughter and yes she is due to have a baby in May. Her Pit has been around many kids, dogs and adult. That doesn't mean she is ok with a new baby. Like you said I wouldn't trust any dog alone with a baby or child.
Knowing Suzzee now I say she is a big baby, she has stayed at my house for a couple of month this last summer along with my goldens and they had a blast in the pool. Me and DH was very hesitant too about a Pit at first. I know with the baby coming it's gonna be a big change and I told her already. So all I can hope is that Suzzee continues to be a sweet dog.








 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> You know it's funny. I wouldn't have ever dreamed we'd own a bully breed.
> 
> In October of 2005, our Ellie was taken into a Groomer's shop in Rehoboth Beach DE in a plastic bag, where her owner handed her to the Groomer and said "Take her, or I'll kill her too.....and she's deaf", and walked out.
> 
> ...


 
WOW She is absolutly beautiful! I'm so glad you found it in your heart to take her in...I wouldn't care what breed I would do the same! Just know that you are one of the few who would. But she looks like an amazing dog! much like my own...difference in color of course...but yay! I'm glad you did that! How old is she again?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> Fostermom...in Rik's country, the above is his experience. I love this forum because we do get opinions from all over the world..it is interesting to see how a country such as Holland handles the pit bull issue. The article that Heidi posted, while offering an interesting opinion, does not offer facts. The truth of the matter is, if you are Michael Vick, you don't look for golden retrievers or standard poodles for dog fighting...you find a breed that can be successful dog fighting and pitbulls are one of the breeds that fit that bill. It is so incredibly important that people that own this breed are responsible. If they want the breed to have a good reputation, then make it that way. IMHO, if everyone that owned a pit bull were as committed to the breed (in a good way) as Stephanie is...the reputation they have would turn around.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke





> I do not agree with Steffanie. Scientific research shows that a pitbull can attack without any reason or warning. For decades he is breeded for aggression. Because he will not let go when he bites, the shape off his jaws and his strenghs makes him more dangerous than other dogs. The research also shows the important role off the owner. I believe their will be sweet and lovely pitbulls. Only the risk is (much) higher.


This was the statement that I was asking about. Rik was asking Stephanie to provide links to prove her statements. I was asking him to provide links to support his statement that "scientific research shows that a pitbull can attack without any reason or warning". I totally agree, I wish that all pit owners could be as responsible as Stephanie and Ardeagold.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Goldilocks said:


> I notice you are expecting - congratulations. Has your pit been exposed to babies and children before?
> 
> I want to share a story with you....my aunt and uncle had a Doberman and he was the biggest suck, wouldn't hurt a fly and was actually timid of small dogs. (I am just trying to convey what a nice, gentle "suck" of a dog this Doberman was). Anyway, my aunt and uncle had the Doberman for quite a few years before their first baby arrived and they didn't have much concern because he was such a loving dog, etc. One day when the baby was only a couple months old and my aunt was sitting in a chair breast feeding, the Doberman became very vicious and cornered mother a baby in the chair they were sitting in. He would not let my aunt get up and was threatening them with every attempt to move or contain him. She was stuck in that chair with my little cousin until my uncle came home.
> 
> ...


--Thank you for your concern. And yes we will be very observant of her, I know that right now she is the sweetest thing in the world who loves her mom. But I just don't want her to be over protective and flip out...I'll pray for her many many times to come. I would never leave a baby unattended especially with a dog or even puppy. But I will be watching her closely and hopefully Suz will take to her like she did Mollee (Whom she helps groom and helps clean like a mommy) it's to cute. But I will keep a close eye on her. I will make sure to bring the baby's blanket home first or something. I am honestly more owrried about my Bassett than her... Sadly...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> WOW She is absolutly beautiful! I'm so glad you found it in your heart to take her in...I wouldn't care what breed I would do the same! Just know that you are one of the few who would. But she looks like an amazing dog! much like my own...difference in color of course...but yay! I'm glad you did that! How old is she again?


Thanks! She is a wonderful beautiful sweet girl!

She's now 2 1/2. 

I'm not sure that most wouldn't take her in. Once they had her there....in the palm of their hand (that's how little she was), they'd have a hard time letting that baby go too!

Puppies will suck you in every time! :lol:


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is very heartbreaking. I think both goldens and pitties are both wonderful dogs. I don't own a pit bull, but I fostered a pittie/rottie mix. He was such a sweetie, my brother adopted him.   He was abandoned twice by his owners and still has tons of love to give! He and Champ love to play together when he comes over. 

All breeds, even goldens, can attack if they are not given the proper training. Pit bulls are sweet animals, they just need an owner who can give them loads of love and training instead of what many people do, tie them in the yard and forget about them.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I also agree that its a BAD label for pit bulls. We found one recently and had to turn her over to the SPCA, but in the 4 days we had her, she was the sweetest thing, even sweeter then my goldens. Please dont generalize the breed but the jerks that use them for fighting. Our SPCA here just got 3 of Michael Vicks dogs because they are a pill friendly shelter. They surpassed the temperment testing and are working with the trainers before adoption.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Here's Ellie when we got her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awww she is too cute!!! I am hoping someone will go adopt the girl we found...here is her link.... http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10124507


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I had a hard time finding the pit bull too. Yikes, but there's some scary looking dogs on there, and most of them resemble our stereotype of the way a pit bull looks.
> 
> I'm scared of pit bulls. I'm scared of rottweilers, and bull mastiffs, and most (if not all) dogs that have been bred to guard or fight. And I don't base that on one single experience. I've not had a bad experience with any type of dog.
> 
> ...


With 3 pits, its only 10 a piece, but on such a small little boy, he had stitches everywhere. I heard the pits had an issue with tires, which isnt an excuse, but he was riding a bike. I just wish people would be more careful. My heart goes out to anyone who has had to experience this, and it was and is the hardest thing to try to get over in my life. My mom has nightmares too, and she will just cry and cry.... its really hard, to just wish there was something you couldve done, rather than him having to endure all that pain....uhhhh


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I think the root of the issue is entirely too many people get pits and rotties and all those other protective breeds because they are protective, and look mean, and all that other stuff without a single thought to the training it takes to handle that sort of dog. I mean okay if you get a golden without really doing your homework, generally whats the worse youll get maybe theyll jump and lick you to death. But let the ignorant get a pit, gsd, or rottie, which I think is WAY more common, well...the math is not looking so good. Here in Arizona we have a big problem with too much testasterone, young irresponsibility, (think big monster trucks that you cant even get up in with those balls hanging off the hitch) and those aggressive mean kinda dogs. Not a good mix.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Zookeepermama said:


> I think the root of the issue is entirely too many people get pits and rotties and all those other protective breeds because they are protective, and look mean, and all that other stuff without a single thought to the training it takes to handle that sort of dog. I mean okay if you get a golden without really doing your homework, generally whats the worse youll get maybe theyll jump and lick you to death. But let the ignorant get a pit, gsd, or rottie, which I think is WAY more common, well...the math is not looking so good. Here in Arizona we have a big problem with too much testasterone, young irresponsibility, (think big monster trucks that you cant even get up in with those balls hanging off the hitch) and those aggressive mean kinda dogs. Not a good mix.


Im surprised you are so far away from me, because that is exactly what the problem is here too. They think its funny when their dog attacks there best bud on command, but forgets about the kid riding his bike down the road.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

EXACTLY! Also, we have alot of actual dog (and chicken for that matter) fight rings here because of our proximity to Mexico (where its legal I guess?).


----------



## gandalfluvgolden (Jan 10, 2008)

lovealways_jami said:


> (from my previous post)
> "Sorry that I feel the need to post this story again ...
> My brother was attacked by 3 pit bulls (at the same time)... bit 31 times... tore out his calf muscle and bit him 1/4" from his jugular. He saved his own life by jumping a fence and passing out from an asthma attack. When he was found, everyone thought he was dead.
> Unless you have witnessed an attack on a BABY, maybe your son or daughter ...brother, sister... you have no idea what kind of damage they can do. Jordan was just riding his bike? They knocked him over and MAULED him. It still haunts me in my dreams. My baby brother about died at the expense of an animal who has NO CONTROL. Yeah, and this was their first attack, and owner said they were great dogs...trained....
> ...


I agree with statement of "you have to have it happen to you"!!! 

However, dogs may act differently no matter what breed. As an individual, each dog may develop different temperament based on the environments they've been living in or the training they've had. Temperament doesnt only or purely count on the gene or nature of the breed but mainly depend on the training of the dogs. 

Human bred dogs from wolf, wild wolf. They've done a lot by mixing the breeds and selecting good temperament from gene pool and eliminating bad ones. They also train dog for different functions and that's why nowadays , we have that many different breeds, including gun dogs, herding dogs, toy dogs, working dogs, etc. 

Now, if a guy, who I'd say is not smart enough and have no knowledge of proper training or understand the particular breed, wishes to bring a protection dog with a potential aggression towards other pets or people when mature to his home without any training, and you say that is the dog's fault? 

Tragedy happens and I hate to lose brothers and sisters, especially in that way. However, before you criticize a dog, please remember that dogs dont have choices, but people does. What our old man has accomplished is amazing and it is a shame that we are ruining it. 

I am not very supportive to the dog ban legislation simply because I dont see the future of those banned breeds! Again, people always has choices, elimination or evolution. Does those poor dogs have any chance to speak for themselves? Think hard, you should have my answer. 

Finally, I suggest legislation, if any, provides that concurrent large sized protective dog owners need to have license in order to avoid surrenderance of his dog ownership while prospective dog owners MUST apply for a license in order to own particular breeds, such as American Pit Bull Terrier, Rottweiler, Perro De Presa Canario, etc. 

I love dogs, all kinds of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Nicci831 said:


> Awww she is too cute!!! I am hoping someone will go adopt the girl we found...here is her link.... http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10124507


That little girl looks identical to Suzee's missing sister from Chillicothe. Wow...But I think California is a long ways away and her previous owner certainly didn't fight her or intend on loosing her.


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

http://www.dogbitelaw.com/breeds-causing-DBRFs.pdf

Read the stats on pitbulls. This is a published research study over 20 years. They are at the top of the list of the breed of dog involved in fatal human attacks. I would never in my life own a pit bull. Yes some can be sweet I'm sure, but why would you take the chance?


----------



## daizeefluff (Oct 21, 2006)

Daisy got bitten by a dog that I believe was a pitbull. It was white, with a brown spot over its eye, red eyes and nose. 
This dog was in an offleash park, when Daisy came in - it attacked her (biting her on her neck).
The owner and I had to pull the dog off and when the dog got loose from the owner it lunged for Daisy again.

I was scared out of my friggin mind. 
Luckily Daisy is fine.

Daisy didn't even look at the dog and the owner said that this never happened before.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

When's the last time you heard of an unruly golden or cocker or beagle attacked anyone? I know it happens, ....but the numbers tell me that it's the breeds that have been bred for agressive behavior are far more likely to attack. How then can you say "it is very ignorant to discriminate against an entire breed of dog"? Anyone who is not concerned while in the presence of any of the aggressive breeds, just lacks common sense... imho


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

daizeefluff said:


> Daisy got bitten by a dog that I believe was a pitbull. It was white, with a brown spot over its eye, red eyes and nose.
> This dog was in an offleash park, when Daisy came in - it attacked her (biting her on her neck).
> The owner and I had to pull the dog off and when the dog got loose from the owner it lunged for Daisy again.
> 
> ...


So glad you and Daisy are ok 


"This has never happened before." We hear it all the time, but wonder how many times it's true.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I had a hard time finding the pit bull too. Yikes, but there's some scary looking dogs on there, and most of them resemble our stereotype of the way a pit bull looks.
> 
> I'm scared of pit bulls. I'm scared of rottweilers, and bull mastiffs, and most (if not all) dogs that have been bred to guard or fight. And I don't base that on one single experience. I've not had a bad experience with any type of dog.
> 
> ...



I just checked this thread. No, I was not referring to Jami, because as I stated in my first post, I did not read anyof the posts except the first one before replying. The first time I read every post is tonight, months after the original post. I don't have any problem with someone who was attacked and bitten 31 times being afraid of that breed of dog forever. Being attacked like that has a psychological effect on someone. My problem is with people who know nothing about the breed to judge them. Every dog is capable of biting. My lab mix is, my beagle mix is, even my golden retriever is.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Coffee'sDad said:


> When's the last time you heard of an unruly golden or cocker or beagle attacked anyone? I know it happens, ....but the numbers tell me that it's the breeds that have been bred for agressive behavior are far more likely to attack. How then can you say "it is very ignorant to discriminate against an entire breed of dog"? Anyone who is not concerned while in the presence of any of the aggressive breeds, just lacks common sense... imho



are you kidding me?! Cocker spaniels, and correct me if I'm wrong, have one of the highest bite stats of all.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I wonder what the stats are on cocker spaniels killig people or dogs....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't know how credible this is but it is interesting....

http://www.dogbitelaw.com/Dog%20Attacks%201982%20to%202006%20Clifton.pdf


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

probably not very credible considering down at the bottom where they show the circumstance of the attack it says this:

*Doberman: One miniature pinscher apparently joined two pit bull terriers in
attacking a child.


*I don't think I'll believe much from a study who thinks min pins and dobermans are the same breed.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I understand you want to protect the breed from unfair attacks. And I think all studies regarding this issue are suspect.....But I think it might be that you haven't had the bad experiences with pitts that some of us have. I'm not ignorant about the breed. But I know that a poorly bred or socialized pitt bull roaming is more dangerous to Lucky...and to my kids....then a poorly bred or socialized roaming cocker spaniel. They along with dobermans and shepherds have attacked and killed people and dogs....and it well within a person's right to not trust or like breeds that have done that.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

You're very correct, I have never been attacked or had any bad experiences with a pit bull. I was, however, bitten severely on my hand and arm by my families own rottweiler when I was 13. He had always been slightly aggressive, so trust me, it came to no suprise to me that he did it one day. But even at 13 I was smart enough to realize that not ALL rotties were bad. My uncle has had 3 rottweilers since then, none of whom I have been scared of, nor was I scared of the one that bit me after it happened. I just learned what his triggers were and we never had another problem for the rest of his life. I was also bit in the face by my mom shih tzu when I was 6. A dog who bites is still a dog who bites, no matter what the size, or how much damage they can do. I understand that ALL dogs can bite, and I don't discriminate amongst breeds.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well the good thing is that it only takes one good experence with a loyal loving Pitt to change attitudes. They are truely awesome dogs.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I fell in love with them the day I had to take my cat to get a check up for his UTI. A man who works at our county pound was there with a pit who had been found as a stray with the worst case of mange I have ever seen. He had no hair, and his body was nothing but red, raw bubbles of skin. He looked so painful it hurt me. I sat down and he immediately started wagging his tail and tugging on his leash. So I moved closer to him because his collar rubbing on his neck had to hurt. He all but crawled in my lap and covered me in slobbery kisses. It absolutely amazed me that a creature who was in such obvious pain didn't want anything more than to lick my face. He stayed there til they took him in to do the skin scrape, and I visited him in the shelter all the time until he was recovered. He was finally adopted by an older couple, and they email pictures to the shelter all the time. I have met dozens of wonderful pits since then too, and I love them all. What irresponsibility has done to the breed makes me sad.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Taz Monkey said:


> I fell in love with them the day I had to take my cat to get a check up for his UTI. A man who works at our county pound was there with a pit who had been found as a stray with the worst case of mange I have ever seen. He had no hair, and his body was nothing but red, raw bubbles of skin. He looked so painful it hurt me. I sat down and he immediately started wagging his tail and tugging on his leash. So I moved closer to him because his collar rubbing on his neck had to hurt. He all but crawled in my lap and covered me in slobbery kisses. It absolutely amazed me that a creature who was in such obvious pain didn't want anything more than to lick my face. He stayed there til they took him in to do the skin scrape, and I visited him in the shelter all the time until he was recovered. He was finally adopted by an older couple, and they email pictures to the shelter all the time. I have met dozens of wonderful pits since then too, and I love them all. What irresponsibility has done to the breed makes me sad.


Ahhhh poor thing. Its amazing the love they will give in such a condition.

Well, I fell in love when a stray starving, scarred pit(obvious dog fight dog) moseied around and I fed it over the weekend to keep it around til animal control could come on Monday. With one bowl of food it turned into the most loyal and obedient companion you could imagine. I was truely awed by his personality. I can't explain it...but this was SOME DOG! But I've had the same sensation from other pits...must be a breed thing. He did try to eat my dogs through the chain link fence though.....

I was heart-broken when animal control came...if I hadn't had my other dogs I would have kept him.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

"What irresponsibility has done to the breed makes me sad."

Amazing line!!!! It's al because of us this breed turns out to be one of the most terrifying breeds on earth, but still, it turned out to be the most terrifying breed! Never forgetting that for every rule there is an excpetion!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've come across plenty pit mixes. They all seem to have an independent, dominant streak. My nephews mix, Jack, plays nicely for a while then will roll Ike and growl to let Ike know to go away. He's never bitten another dog or otherwise, but is intimidating.
He was a rescue dog, too.


----------

